# I feel like I don’t like my puppy



## VICTORIAWILSON (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi I have a 16 week staffy cross and his behaviour and biting is awful my children can’t be anywhere near him as he’s constantly biting and going for them. He aggressively humps everyone’s legs. Whilst biting them. He has taken a dislike to my son whom is 16 constantly going for him in a nasty way different to anyone else so much so my son now looks like he has been self harming it’s just awful we have tried distracting standing still yelping saying no and nothing works at all he just barks and growls anyone had any similar experiences xxxx


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

VICTORIAWILSON said:


> Hi I have a 16 week staffy cross and his behaviour and biting is awful my children can't be anywhere near him as he's constantly biting and going for them. He aggressively humps everyone's legs. Whilst biting them. He has taken a dislike to my son whom is 16 constantly going for him in a nasty way different to anyone else so much so my son now looks like he has been self harming it's just awful we have tried distracting standing still yelping saying no and nothing works at all he just barks and growls anyone had any similar experiences xxxx


It's only been a week since you said you'd be willing to try everything because he's a lovely little guy. What has changed?


----------



## VICTORIAWILSON (Apr 8, 2021)

Nothing has changed I want to try everything but I just don’t know what else to do it’s very hard to watch your son crying as he has been bitten so much.


----------



## VICTORIAWILSON (Apr 8, 2021)

When he’s sleepy he’s so lovely but my 16 13 and 7 can’t be around him.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

VICTORIAWILSON said:


> Nothing has changed I want to try everything but I just don't know what else to do it's very hard to watch your son crying as he has been bitten so much.


What have you told your children to do when the puppy bites?
What do you do when the puppy bites?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

At those ages, your Sons aren't babies.

I had a Groenendael bitch who, as a puppy, bit like a demon. Even at five months old, she was a big dog.

One of my Sons, at that time, was five years old and my bitch did seem to home in on him especially when she was in her bitey phase.

I used to leave a collar and very short lead on her in the house. I told my Son that, if she began mouthing, he should pick up the lead and bring her to me, which he did very well.

My bitch soon learned that biting meant she would be escorted from the room.


----------



## VICTORIAWILSON (Apr 8, 2021)

No true they aren’t babies but I still don’t want them to not be able to come into a room. The lead thing sounds like a good idea but he just seems to get in such a rage he’s thrashing around everywhere. Thankyou x


----------



## VICTORIAWILSON (Apr 8, 2021)

O2.0 said:


> What have you told your children to do when the puppy bites?
> What do you do when the puppy bites?


Well so far I've told my eldest no in a firm voice and a flat hand but it does no good. My 13 year stays away completely and may little girls says no then I tell her to leave but he bites her legs. I tell him no and take him to another room but he bites as I'm moving him.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

VICTORIAWILSON said:


> Well so far I've told my eldest no in a firm voice and a flat hand but it does no good. My 13 year stays away completely and may little girls says no then I tell her to leave but he bites her legs. I tell him no and take him to another room but he bites as I'm moving him.


I don't understand what "no" and a flat hand even means, I don't imagine your puppy does either.

Anything you do at this point isn't going to 'work' in that your puppy is going to continue to bite for a while yet simply because he's a puppy and that's what puppies do, they bite.

We like to think that we train the biting out of puppies but the reality is that puppies simply outgrow the need to bite as they grow up. It's one of those things that people will tell you do this or do this and have all these sure-fire ways to 'cure' the problem, but a) it's not a problem, it's normal puppy behavior and b) it's not something to be cured, simply managed until the puppy grows up.

If puppy biting is a deal breaker for you, I'd look in to a good rescue to turn this puppy in to. He's still young enough that he's highly adoptable. It may be that a puppy is just not the right fit for your family right now.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

You have to try and look at it differently he’s not in a rage or going for your children it’s how puppy’s play. 

A few things I used when my puppy was a land shark;

leaving the room when he bites 
Replace and re direct with a toy. 
Routine - evenings were the worst; each night he’d have his frozen Kong, I’d dim the lights and keep everything calm, chew toys


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

VICTORIAWILSON said:


> but he just seems to get in such a rage


Well, of course he isn't "in a rage" - he's overexcited.

We have a Staffy and I know her motto, (and that of most of the Breed), is 'more is more', in other words, they tend to go over the top in their behaviours.

This biting/mouthing is very much a puppy behaviour and your pup will grow out of it but, in the meantime, perhaps your children would feel calmer and more confident if you took control of the situation?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2021)

Have you thought about a cat?


----------



## Labradoodledoo (Mar 30, 2020)

My puppy is just over one now and was a right little shark when younger, terrorised us all! It is like @O2.0 says, they do grow out of it. My dog still likes hard chews and I always give her something to chew on in the evenings as it still calms her. We use antlers and frozen Kongs. She wouldn't have these when little though. 
We used the redirect method when she was younger, when that didn't work she did have a puppy training lead and she was led out of the room which she did not like! However I often found she was worse when overtired. Keeping the room calm and quiet in the evening did help as @Boxer123 has said.
Good luck.


----------



## VICTORIAWILSON (Apr 8, 2021)

Douglas' Dad said:


> Have you thought about a cat?


I have a cat!!


----------



## VICTORIAWILSON (Apr 8, 2021)

Labradoodledoo said:


> My puppy is just over one now and was a right little shark when younger, terrorised us all! It is like @O2.0 says, they do grow out of it. My dog still likes hard chews and I always give her something to chew on in the evenings as it still calms her. We use antlers and frozen Kongs. She wouldn't have these when little though.
> We used the redirect method when she was younger, when that didn't work she did have a puppy training lead and she was led out of the room which she did not like! However I often found she was worse when overtired. Keeping the room calm and quiet in the evening did help as @Boxer123 has said.
> Good luck.


Thankyou xx


----------



## VICTORIAWILSON (Apr 8, 2021)

Rafa said:


> Well, of course he isn't "in a rage" - he's overexcited.
> 
> We have a Staffy and I know her motto, (and that of most of the Breed), is 'more is more', in other words, they tend to go over the top in their behaviours.
> 
> This biting/mouthing is very much a puppy behaviour and your pup will grow out of it but, in the meantime, perhaps your children would feel calmer and more confident if you took control of the situation?


No you are completely right I must stop letting my children deal with it all and just sitting there doing nothing!! Honestly???


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I didn't say you're doing nothing.

I said you need to take control - that is, put a plan in place, explain it to your children, and stick to it.

This phase is temporary. It's really about managing it.

How long do you walk your puppy for each day?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2021)

VICTORIAWILSON said:


> I have a cat!!


Get another one. 
Give the puppy to a rescue.


----------



## VICTORIAWILSON (Apr 8, 2021)

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

VICTORIAWILSON said:


> Thanks for your help!!


How long does he get walked for?
What kind of mental and physical stimulation does he get?
Likewise, what kind of down-time does he get?

@VICTORIAWILSON this is my "puppy" who's well over a year old with my 18 year old son:
















I'm not by any means advocating letting puppies bite like this, just illustrating that biting is totally normal puppy behavior. This dog is older than a puppy and she understands how to bite gently, without hurting her humans - something all dogs can learn. We had a great dane who would run up to me on a walk, gently hold my hand for a few paces and then run off again. It was her way of connecting.

And that's the thing, puppies bite because that's how they connect with their humans, it's not aggression, it's connection seeking behavior. My pup above would not do this with anyone who's not a family member because she doesn't care about anyone who's not a family member. She won't do this to me or OH either because we're old farts and not near as much fun as the teenagers and put a stop to it early on.

If your children are struggling as much as they appear to be with normal puppy behavior, a puppy may not be right for your family. 
If you do choose to give this pup up, please do it responsibly, through a reputable rescue, not a private rehome.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

VICTORIAWILSON said:


> I have a cat!!


Your poor cat. Doesn't sound safe for your cat or for any of you.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

TriTri said:


> Your poor cat. Doesn't sound safe for your cat or for any of you.


The puppy isn't being aggressive, just being a puppy. 
Granted I do hope the puppy and the cat are kept separated and interactions monitored to make sure they're appropriate.


----------



## VICTORIAWILSON (Apr 8, 2021)

The cat and the puppy are fine together.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

@VICTORIAWILSON how are things going otherwise?


----------



## VICTORIAWILSON (Apr 8, 2021)

Well he ate a whole lolly stick last night didn’t chew it just swilled it whole


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

VICTORIAWILSON said:


> Well he ate a whole lolly stick last night didn't chew it just swilled it whole


You need to go to the vet,that could cause all sorts of problems with his intestines.


----------



## VICTORIAWILSON (Apr 8, 2021)

SusieRainbow said:


> You need to go to the vet,that could cause all sorts of problems with his intestines.


We have been tonight as he was sick and he's had a very strong painkiller and he's back tomorrow for X-rays and possible surgery xxxx


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

VICTORIAWILSON said:


> We have been tonight as he was sick and he's had a very strong painkiller and he's back tomorrow for X-rays and possible surgery xxxx


I find this very odd.

If your Vet suspected an obstruction, and he must to suggest x-rays and possible surgery, he would not give a painkiller and send your dog home.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Is a lolly a popsicle (ice cream) or lollipop candy thing?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It can be ice cream or candy, but both are on a broad, wooden stick.

The dog has swallowed the stick whole.

(Apparently).


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> Is a lolly a popsicle (ice cream) or lollipop candy thing?


Usually about 12cmx1cm made from soft wood, or the candy ones are made of compressed paper which would be slightly less dangerous.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Okay so like a thinner, wooden tongue depressor? Gotcha.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Confused wood wouldn't show on an xray would it? Am tired but am sure it wouldn't so would be looking for signs of blockage in the xray which isn't clear but since we know dog ate lolly stick, is/has been sick then I thought surgery over x ray would be more important. As the digestive tract is constantly moving and if it can with the stick in, then the surgery with most blockages is exploratory

Yes @O2.0 exactly what a lolly stick is.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> Confused wood wouldn't show on an xray would it?


The actual wood wouldn't but any buld up of gas or fluid in the gut would.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> how are things going otherwise?


I'm not sure how to read this as it reminds me of the : ''But apart from that, Mrs Lincoln, how did you enjoy the play?''.

Hopefully the little guy will be OK. My vet informed me that his Labrador once vomited and brought up a whole corn on the cob - though it looks as though this one didn't manage to bring it back up so he'll obviously be seeing the vet again. .


----------



## VICTORIAWILSON (Apr 8, 2021)

Rafa said:


> I find this very odd.
> 
> If your Vet suspected an obstruction, and he must to suggest x-rays and possible surgery, he would not give a painkiller and send your dog home.


It was at 6pm I took him down after he vomited his tea first time he had vomited and he had eaten 3 times before that. The practice closed at 7 so they didn't have the time to investage so he would of had to go to the out of hours which she informed me would of cost a fortune as he was very well in himself at that point no temp all hydrated she gave him a anti sickness and painkiller and said bring him in in the morning so they have the whole day to investigate.

what do mean by "apparently"


----------



## VICTORIAWILSON (Apr 8, 2021)

Calvine said:


> I'm not sure how to read this as it reminds me of the : ''But apart from that, Mrs Lincoln, how did you enjoy the play?''.
> 
> Hopefully the little guy will be OK. My vet informed me that his Labrador once vomited and brought up a whole corn on the cob - though it looks as though this one didn't manage to bring it back up so he'll obviously be seeing the vet again. .


Thankyou for saying hope he's ok xxxx

so many judgemental me poke on here actually forget it's about the dog not digging at the owner.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

VICTORIAWILSON said:


> Thankyou for saying hope he's ok xxxx


I'm sure everyone hopes he will be OK, no doubt about that. Has he not brought it up yet?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Calvine said:


> I'm not sure how to read this as it reminds me of the : ''But apart from that, Mrs Lincoln, how did you enjoy the play?''.


I posted that before the OP mentioned the swallowed stick.

I was wondering if things had improved on the biting front with the children. 
I'm impressed the pup is fine with the cat. Usually little terror puppies who nip and bite every family member don't suddenly become civilized when it comes to the family cat. That could be a good sign.

But first of course, the stick has to be sorted, hopefully pup will be fine.


----------



## VICTORIAWILSON (Apr 8, 2021)

He had surgery today and he's home very spaced out but thankfully on the mend now


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

VICTORIAWILSON said:


> He had surgery today and he's home very spaced out but thankfully on the mend now
> View attachment 467116


Oh my,he'll feel better without that! Here's wishing him a quick recovery.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

That's good he's had that removed.

I am rather surprised your Vet was prepared to wait overnight though.

There are always other Vets. Where do you live?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

@VICTORIAWILSON my young dog (GSD 6mths) had surgery on Good Friday as he decided he couldn't wait for his breakfast so ate a couple of walking socks 

Keeping him quiet(ish) whilst he healed was a bit of a job but he did heal very well. He was actually back to being full of beans the day after surgery, I couldn't believe how lively he was.

Hope your pup is doing well today & makes a speedy recovery


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Poor little chap - glad he's got that sorted. He really just swallowed the whole thing in one piece!! Though I assume vets must see quite an assortment of foreign objects; they must have some interesting conversations when they get together.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh goodness! I bet he'll feel tons better now that stick has been removed. Poor little man!

Sending him lots of healing vibes.


----------



## VICTORIAWILSON (Apr 8, 2021)

Thankyou so much he had a high temp tonight so advised to go back tomorrow for another check up xxxxx


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

David Walker said:


> There are multiple reasons that a dog may exhibit aggression toward family members. The most common causes include conflict aggression, fear-based, defensive aggression, status related aggression, possessive aggression, food guarding aggression and redirected aggression. Living with a dog that is aggressive to family members may be difficult, dangerous, disappointing and frustrating


It's a 16 week old puppy. It's not an aggression issue, it's a puppy chewing issue.

And oh my dear gawd will you stop spamming the forum with the stupid hidden intelligence crap!!!!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

VICTORIAWILSON said:


> Thankyou so much he had a high temp tonight so advised to go back tomorrow for another check up xxxxx


Where do you live?


----------



## VICTORIAWILSON (Apr 8, 2021)

Rafa said:


> Where do you live?


Wiltshire x


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Being vigilant with dogs around is a must. Hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Blacky90 (Feb 12, 2021)

Glad he is okay. Where did the stick get to?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Family left heartbroken as their dog dies after eating face mask left on street - Mirror Online

@VICTORIAWILSON: It's a good thing you got your boy to the vet in time. I've read a few times that a dog has ''almost'' died after swallowing a face mask but this poor little chap did. Every day I see two or three masks on the ground and some dogs are such scavengers they can't resist grabbing stuff.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I usually have poo bags in my pockets and pick up things that have been dropped on the pavement that could be harmful to dogs and other animals .... glass, cooked chicken bones, plastic can holders (to dispose of safely) .... now masks are added to that list 

Thursday I had no bags but ended up walking home carrying an empty vodka bottle ..... I bet that looked good


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

VICTORIAWILSON said:


> Wiltshire x


Helen Jarrett. The Behaviour Clinic. Marlborough, Wilts.
Absolutely brilliant behaviourist, I would personally recommend.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I usually have poo bags in my pockets and pick up things that have been dropped on the pavement that could be harmful to dogs and other animals .... glass, cooked chicken bones, plastic can holders (to dispose of safely) .... now masks are added to that list
> 
> Thursday I had no bags but ended up walking home carrying an empty vodka bottle ..... I bet that looked good


As long as you didn't stagger home.  :Hilarious


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I usually have poo bags in my pockets and pick up things that have been dropped on the pavement that could be harmful to dogs and other animals .... glass, cooked chicken bones, plastic can holders (to dispose of safely) .... now masks are added to that list
> 
> Thursday I had no bags but ended up walking home carrying an empty vodka bottle ..... I bet that looked good


Around where I am you'd need to carry a couple of black bin liners to pick up all the hazardous items on the streets.


----------

